# Hello from Calgary



## liamtruong (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello all,

I am totally new here as well as to the CNC world but I love DIY and have some projects running. After wandering around for cnc machining (milling and lathe) I ended up finding this awesome forum and more importantly knowing there are many members from Calgary. Hope I will have a chance for meeting up with you. Thanks and have a good night 

Liam


----------



## PeterT (Mar 17, 2018)

Welcome Liam. I think it takes some magic number of posts to get the official upload accreditation. But eventually... we like pics! Your projects or even aspirations.


----------



## Janger (Mar 17, 2018)

Welcome ! Keep posting!


----------



## Crosche (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Liam,

Nice to meet you! What type of CNC machines are you running?

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## liamtruong (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks, Chad. I do not have one now but I am planning to go with either OpenBuilds or Sherline depending on how well my ‘negotiation’ with my wife is . What are yours ?


----------



## Crosche (Apr 8, 2018)

I have a Granville Senior lathe, a 10x24 manual mill and a Sthil CNC which isn't fully operational yet.


----------

